# So anyone order yet



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So i figured out what i think i want 


Blue with the gray interior auto 
(What do you guys think of the Kalahari interior with a blue exterior 

Just looking to see if you all are waiting for release or are going to order


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Personally I really don't care for the kahlahari interior. To me it will date itself like the plaid and paisley interiors of the '70s. 

Having said that, I think the kahlahari looks best with the blue exterior.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My current ride is just starting to be broken in with 22k miles. Took her for a little road trip today for work, about 170 miles and I really am happy with my current ride. I normally get distracted about now but think I want to keep this one and see if I can get a lot more miles. I have my eyes on the 2018 Ford F-150 with a 3.0 power stroke diesel, or at least I think it is power stroke, I really only need two wheel drive, hoping it might get low 30s on highway. Ford has a certified preowned warranty of 7 years 100k miles. I would like that set up, but need to wait and see how they do and pricing.

I am with tomko about the interior choice you mentioned. I test drove a new Cruze Premier with that interior and wasn't my first choice, but happy they make a variety of choices, with blue it would look better.

I am planning on meeting my new Chevy car manager for lunch soon, will ask if GM is starting the ordering process. I sure would like to drive a new one but I got such a great deal on my current ctd I would feel kinda stupid to trade so soon.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes ordering has been released. About 2 weeks ago. I have all the paperwork on options and all


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

I like the khalihari interior with blue colors and red but it would look terrible with any of the variations of gray paint. I'm looking for an American test drive review before I commit but the window before my next purchase is getting smaller.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So you all think the kalahari and blue go together huh


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

You can't get the blue with the Kalahari interior because if you could I would have got it. I got the Siren Red Tint coat color with it and I get tons of compliments. Its very sharp. I was looking at Camaro first which you can get the blue and Kalahari together. I don't understand why they restrict interior colors now. Just let someone get what color they want with the interior color they want.

The Atomosphere/gray color does look nice and it was my second choice if I would have gotten blue. But the Kalahari won me over it just looks sharp and gives the interior a more expensive look to it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Huh, didn't know that was restricted. Wonder if you could special order it. 

But I think the blue goes very well with a black interior. I own one ?. The titanium interior, at least in cloth, looks kinda cheap IMO.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

My 2011 was white with black interior. Just don't like shows all the dirt. But it does look sharp. But the blue looks sharp with the Kalahari interior also which you can see on the Camaro but not the cruze.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Kalahari is a choice listed for the diesel


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

A black cloth interior would show all of my do's shed hair like a spotlight was focused on it. Note to designers: black interiors get #$% hot in the sunny south and West.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

i m going to wait to drive one before I make any decisions. I think blue/kalahari is a great combination.


----------

